# Bolt Pattern equal in Audi and VW?



## Aaron6speed (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi,
This is my first post in VWVortex - although I've lurked for months.
Does anyone know if Audi wheels (RS4 18's specifically) will fit the current gen. GTI? Is the bolt pattern the same? If I sell my A4, I really don't want to lose my RS4 rims - and think they would look HOT on a new GTI w/ the proper center-cap, of course.
Thanks,
Aaron http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Bolt Pattern equal in Audi and VW? (Aaron6speed)*

No, sorry. Those RS4 wheels dont fit on a GTI (atleast without adapters)
Cars on the same line use the same bolt pattern:
A4 chassis: Golf, Jetta, Beetle, GTI, TT ---all are 5x100
B5 chassis (B6 now, I believe): A4, A6, A8, Passat, Eurovan ----all are 5x112
So those RS4 wheels will fit on a Passat.
If you decide to go the adapter route, you need 5x100->5x112 adapters. Availible from http://www.parts4vws.com and http://www.ecstuning.com


[Modified by TurboDave18t, 4:41 PM 10-9-2002]


----------



## Aaron6speed (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Bolt Pattern equal in Audi and VW? (TurboDave18t)*

Thanks, man. That was just what I needed to know. Dang! Oh well.....maybe the RS4 rims will up the resale value - (riiiiiiiiiiiight)







Wishful thinking....


----------



## Ivanski187 (11 mo ago)

TurboDave18t said:


> *Re: Bolt Pattern equal in Audi and VW? (Aaron6speed)*
> 
> No, sorry. Those RS4 wheels dont fit on a GTI (atleast without adapters)
> Cars on the same line use the same bolt pattern:
> ...


Not true. GTI golf come with 5x112 stud pattern and not 5x100


----------

